# Should I cancel tour to France in April?



## jay clock (13 Mar 2020)

I am due to sail 1 April to St Malo back 13 April from Caen. The American friends joining me have now cancelled, so I have a ferry booked. I have more time available, so could actually go for a few weeks, but whilst I am normally a "wing it" sort of guy, I am nervous about being abroad in some sort of lockdown situation

If I was comfortable with it, I would consider cycling to Istanbul, but several countries are currently off the list!

What do you think?


----------



## Milkfloat (13 Mar 2020)

What one person would do would be very different to someone else, but you may find the decision taken out of your hands. Personally, I would cancel at the last moment that I could get my cash back (if it is possible). However, some things have been cancelled on me already, it is a shame as I had a lot of fun things booked over the next few months.


----------



## lane (13 Mar 2020)

I have a trip planned to Belgium in May. Emailed the person I am going with and he said he thought the chance of us going as no better than 50%. Obviously more than one reason why we might not be able to go. Got a cheaper price for the ferry with a no refunds policy so no immediate need to decide but in my mind I am not really expecting to go. I think it depends partly on how long you are going for - the longer the planned trip the riskier in various ways. If its just a long weekend as mine is then no so much of problems occurring. I think not cancelling until you have to is good advice.


----------



## Pale Rider (13 Mar 2020)

I think you would be fine if you were left alone to get on with it.

But the problem is you might not be.

I wouldn't fancy being subject to emergency regulations in a foreign country with a language barrier and not understanding how the various arms of that state work.

Negotiating your way through the restrictions would not be easy.


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Mar 2020)

I’d just go.


----------



## mjr (13 Mar 2020)

I'm going to note the various last cancellation dates and decide each time one comes. I think most for the Limburg tour were either non-refundable or cancel-by-day-before, so little need to decide far ahead. Italy later this year had some cancel-by-month-before so that may be more difficult, but I suspect if we cancel then we might find somewhere to rebook if we change our mind.


----------



## s7ephanie (13 Mar 2020)

Apart from schools closing everything appears normal here, shops full and people still doing the kissy kissy thing !


----------



## steveindenmark (13 Mar 2020)

It would depend what infrastructure is open.


----------



## oldwheels (13 Mar 2020)

According to an email I just got from my sister in law Denmark seems to be pretty well locked down. She also said the shops seem to be stripped bare. You probably would have difficulty getting into the country anyway but it does not seem to be a go to place just now.


----------



## Pale Rider (13 Mar 2020)

Fab Foodie said:


> I’d just go.



So would I - with you, because I would be confident your widespread experience of international travel would get us through.


----------



## Julia9054 (13 Mar 2020)

I would go unless you are told officially that you can‘t. If you are cycle touring you are out in the fresh air and away from large groups of people.
I have a ferry booked for late May - cycling round Belgium and the Netherlands. Unless my ferry is cancelled for me or I actually have the Coronavirus, I intend to go.


----------



## DCLane (13 Mar 2020)

s7ephanie said:


> Apart from schools closing everything appears normal here, shops full and people still doing the kissy kissy thing !



There you go @jay clock - head to France, see @s7ephanie and make sure you do the "kissy kissy thing" with everyone


----------



## Lien Sdrawde (13 Mar 2020)

If you have insurance there is no need to change your plans. Food, water, camping, hotels, transport, google translate etc will all be available. 
If a government blocks cross border travel, then as long as you took out insurance before it happened, you will get your money back.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (13 Mar 2020)

If you've already got travel insurance then you could risk it. If not, I wouldn't go. As I've posted elsewhere on here, two of the big UK insurance companies have now halted all sales of travel insurance and a third will not cover delays, cancellations or disruption connected with the corona virus.


----------



## Rocky (13 Mar 2020)

Fab Foodie said:


> I’d just go.


Can I look after your gin while you are away with @Pale Rider ?


----------



## jay clock (13 Mar 2020)

thanks for all the comments! Bookings etc is not an issue as I already have an outbound ferry for 1 April that is non refundable. Language not an issue in France, as I grew up speaking French. My concern is suddenly finding all the campsites are closed, and hotels too. 

Current plan is wait and see, if not I might do the UK and stay with friends on a Tour de Corona......


----------



## Edwardoka (13 Mar 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> I think you would be fine if you were left alone to get on with it.
> 
> But the problem is you might not be.
> 
> ...


First time for everything: I agree with @Pale Rider. Off the top of my head I can think of the following scenarios:
- If you got sick, you'd be screwed
- If they implemented a lockdown, you'd be screwed
- If your trip proceeded uneventfully but you arrived in Ouistreham to find the port closed, you'd be screwed
- If they shut the patisseries you'd be very screwed

By all means hold off cancelling as long as you can but operate on the basis of "no tour"

Edit to add: while you could do wild camping or stay in aires even if they are shut down (several of the campsites I stayed in on my tour were in closed season), but in the event of a lockdown or panic buying situation you would find food and water difficult to come by.


----------



## Grant Fondo (13 Mar 2020)

I would do either of the below:
1. Wear full biohazard protective clothing and eat and drink through a tube.
2. Bin it off.


----------



## alicat (13 Mar 2020)

Personally, I'd wait and see. Things are likely to be much different by mid April.

I've just had a work trip to France cancelled for next week by the French side in case I'm not allowed to leave France afterwards. it could be an excess of caution or they might know something that we don't. They have a lot more cases than we do.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Mar 2020)

Wait and see. If things escalate and demand drops the ferry company may suspend operations. In which case you’d probably be offered a chance to book a later date. Things are moving rapidly. Where we will be in 2 weeks is very hard to predict other than worse than now,


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Mar 2020)

Brompton Bruce said:


> Can I look after your gin while you are away with @Pale Rider ?


If you can get past the guard....


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Mar 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> So would I - with you, because I would be confident your widespread experience of international travel would get us through.


Why not!


----------



## Pale Rider (13 Mar 2020)

Brompton Bruce said:


> Can I look after your gin while you are away with @Pale Rider ?



If he's away with me he will need more drink, not less.


Fab Foodie said:


> Why not!



I'm probably not the best company in a stressful situation.

Although as I get older I am more calm when things go wrong.


----------



## Rocky (13 Mar 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> If he's away with me he will need more drink, not less.
> 
> 
> I'm probably not the best company in a stressful situation.
> ...


In that case I’m coming too!!


----------



## Pale Rider (13 Mar 2020)

Brompton Bruce said:


> In that case I’m coming too!!



It might make for a, er, lively peloton, but it might also be one of the shorter tours you've been on.


----------



## Rocky (13 Mar 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> It might make for a, er, lively peloton, but it might also be one of the shorter tours you've been on.


I reckon we’d all get on fine. At least we’d never be at a loss for things to talk about.

My long distance touring and camping days are long gone - I’m more of a debit card and Brompton tourist these days. The Prof and I are planning Hoek to Berlin this summer. Virus permitting. We’ll average 40 miles a day.

Edit: sorry Jay I think I’ve gone off topic.


----------



## mjr (13 Mar 2020)

jay clock said:


> thanks for all the comments! Bookings etc is not an issue as I already have an outbound ferry for 1 April that is non refundable.


Keep an eye on https://www.brittany-ferries.co.uk/information/coronavirus because it may become refundable or at least more flexible if things change. I've been told DFDS and Stena are allowing free amendments on the eastern channel and North sea routes.


----------



## Crankarm (14 Mar 2020)

EasyJet are allowing free amendments to flights for dates and destinations, you just pay the balance if the new flight(s) you select is more expensive. No admin fees nor refund of the difference if it is cheaper.


----------



## Crankarm (14 Mar 2020)

jay clock said:


> thanks for all the comments! Bookings etc is not an issue as I already have an outbound ferry for 1 April that is non refundable. Language not an issue in France, as I grew up speaking French. My concern is suddenly finding all the campsites are closed, and hotels too.
> 
> Current plan is wait and see, if not I might do the UK and stay with friends on a Tour de Corona......



I would postpone as the corona situation at present in other countries is more serious. I wouldn't want to be stuck somewhere even if I didn't have CV. You could be forced to stay in make shift accommodation under lock down conditions and have to pay for it. I'd rather be at home. I should imagine as the temps rise as we enter summer months, the spread of this virus might be reduced, but I might be wrong.

Also there is the potential of you contracting CV, being quarantined or being hospitalised and if badly infected dying in a foreign hospital far from home and family. You have to think of what would happen to your bike.


----------



## jay clock (14 Mar 2020)

I am definitely in wait and see mode. Total cash up front has been £90 so little to lose

Day by day it is getting less likely. If that is the biggest problem I have I will be very happy


----------



## Crankarm (14 Mar 2020)

jay clock said:


> I am definitely in wait and see mode. Total cash up front has been £90 so little to lose
> 
> Day by day it is getting less likely. If that is the biggest problem I have I will be very happy



I would try and change your booking. The reason I know Easyjet aren't charging admin fees for flight changes made on-line is cos I did just this so I don't lose just under £200. Maybe the ferry company you are using will do the same so you don't even lose £90. I was able to postpone for one month which may not be long enough. Having said that who knows when things are going to be back to normal? I do have travel insurance although they won't pay until Boris and the FCO declares most of Europe "only but essential travel or bars travel completely to specific countries" as you can bet insurers will rely on anything to get out of paying compensation.


----------



## Racing roadkill (14 Mar 2020)

The decision may be taken out of your hands.


----------



## DCLane (14 Mar 2020)

Racing roadkill said:


> The decision may be taken out of your hands.



It looks like it already has:

French Prime Minister Edouard Philippe has ordered the closure of all non-essential public locations from midnight (23:00 GMT Saturday) in response to the coronavirus outbreak.

The measure applies to restaurants, cafes, cinemas and nightclubs, as well as "non-essential" businesses.

Mr Philippe also called on French people to reduce their travel, especially between towns.


----------



## mjr (14 Mar 2020)

DCLane said:


> It looks like it already has:
> 
> French Prime Minister Edouard Philippe has ordered the closure of all non-essential public locations from midnight (23:00 GMT Saturday) in response to the coronavirus outbreak.


It's not yet clear if that'll apply until 1 April, so is it yet?


----------



## jay clock (15 Mar 2020)

mjr said:


> It's not yet clear if that'll apply until 1 April, so is it yet?


it applies now. Restaurants closed and I am sure campsites not easy. Luckily tobacconists are still open.


----------



## MichaelW2 (16 Mar 2020)

Lien Sdrawde said:


> If you have insurance there is no need to change your plans. Food, water, camping, hotels, transport, google translate etc will all be available.
> If a government blocks cross border travel, then as long as you took out insurance before it happened, you will get your money back.


What is the situation with campsites?


----------



## Lien Sdrawde (17 Mar 2020)

Hi Michael, not sure what the situation is with campsites. Things will have changed since I wrote that post.


----------



## s7ephanie (17 Mar 2020)

Things are getting silly, if we want to go out of the house we have to print out a form stating why we are out and for what reason, If we are caught without this plus photo id we are going to be fined 38 euros, already police checks have started, must have been like this during the war!!!


----------



## PaulSB (17 Mar 2020)

Myself and a friend had planned Channel to the Med arriving in Nice on the 25th for the TDF Grand Depart on the 27th and flying home afterwards. We planned to start in early June. At present we have four possibilities:

Carry on regardless though we feel flying home could be a problem
Ride to the Dordogne >Bordeaux >back up the coast to St Malo and ferry home
Abandon France and ride the Outer Hebrides
Ride the North Coast 500
Currently #3 and #4 are favourites


----------



## Racing roadkill (17 Mar 2020)

s7ephanie said:


> Things are getting silly, if we want to go out of the house we have to print out a form stating why we are out and for what reason, If we are caught without this plus photo id we are going to be fined 38 euros, already police checks have started, must have been like this during the war!!!


That’s pretty draconian.


----------



## Racing roadkill (17 Mar 2020)

We still have no idea whether the trip we’re planning is on or not. Flying to Switzerland, riding back through France. It’s not until June, but I still don’t fancy our chances.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (17 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Currently #3 and #4 are favourites



There's no reason to think things will be better here than in France.


----------



## lane (17 Mar 2020)

Cancelled my no refunds P&O booking. They are holding the funds as a credit for a future booking which I think I'd quite fair and I am happy because it gives me flexibility.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Mar 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> There's no reason to think things will be better here than in France.


I agree but it is sensible to be in one's own country at this time of crisis. Our language skills are limited to the basics for touring in France. We wouldn't be able to understand anything of importance and so have abandoned the idea of France unless a miracle, probably literally, occurs.

Whether touring in the UK is sensible or possible remains to be seen. Language aside the big advantage of remaining in the UK is we can pack up and go without any planning.


----------



## s7ephanie (18 Mar 2020)

reading some posts on a local FB page the police seem to be out in force checking forms and fines have been increased to 135 euros for not producing it x


----------



## Ridgeway (18 Mar 2020)

Here's the form:







Campsites were asked yesterday to either A) not open if they are already not (many wouldn't open until Easter or 1st April anyway) or B) you can stay open if your are already. Also the aires for camping cars are still open.

I can't see any movement being possible until after Easter ie my Monday 27th April, this is the key date being talked about a lot across Europe right now.

I see our first weekend away in France being not likely until Ascension WE of 21st - 24th May


----------



## roubaixtuesday (18 Mar 2020)

Ridgeway said:


> I see our first weekend away in France being not likely until Ascension WE of 21st - 24th May



I hope you're right, seems optimistic given that 10-14 weeks to peak is being quoted in UK.

Luck!


----------



## mjr (18 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I agree but it is sensible to be in one's own country at this time of crisis. Our language skills are limited to the basics for touring in France. We wouldn't be able to understand anything of importance and so have abandoned the idea of France unless a miracle, probably literally, occurs.
> 
> Whether touring in the UK is sensible or possible remains to be seen. Language aside the big advantage of remaining in the UK is we can pack up and go without any planning.


But for those of us who do know French, the only problem really difficult is the channel crossing once the lockdown eases. As of just now, the hostel I've booked for a stopover on the way to Belgium is still not offering postponement or refunds. I'll probably bin it and lose the money if needed (it's less than the travel insurance excess) but it seems rather irresponsible of them. I guess they feel losing so much income would bankrupt them, regardless of whatever loans gouv.fr offers because loans still must be repaid in theory.


----------



## Ridgeway (18 Mar 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> I hope you're right, seems optimistic given that 10-14 weeks to peak is being quoted in UK.
> 
> Luck!



The UK is always way behind

Italy peak is predicted for this WE


----------



## briantrumpet (20 Mar 2020)

Ridgeway said:


> Here's the form:
> 
> View attachment 508996
> 
> ...


They changed the regulations yesterday to specifically limit exercise to walking, and not cycling. I was due to go over to my house on Monday, but I'd not even be allowed to walk as far as the nearest food shop, as it's more than 2km. And they have also got roadblocks, checking people's papers. 

Here's the 'clarification':

[ #COVID19 ] ATTENTION PRÉCISIONS SUR L'EXERCICE PHYSIQUE

Dans le cadre des mesures de confinement, le gouvernement a autorisé la possibilité d'aller effectuer un exercice physique SEUL. Ce dernier doit rester bref et à proximité immédiate du domicile!

➡️ Seul un exercice à pied est autorisé 🚶‍♂️🏃‍♀️

➡️ La sortie en vélo, est depuis ce jour interdite et soutenue par la fédération française de cyclisme! 🚴‍♂️

➡️ Aucune autre activité physique que la marche ou le footing ne dérogera à la règle de confinement! Même la pêche !!! ⛔️🎣


----------



## matticus (20 Mar 2020)

Blimey 
The Silver Lining is that the TandemWOW record breaking women managed to get through France just a couple of days ago. New world record; and what a story it will make in years to come.


----------



## Blue Hills (20 Mar 2020)

Ridgeway said:


> The UK is always way behind
> 
> Italy peak is predicted for this WE


Wait and see _ seem to remember someone on here said the peak had been passed a few days ago.


----------



## mjr (20 Mar 2020)

briantrumpet said:


> They changed the regulations yesterday to specifically limit exercise to walking, and not cycling. I was due to go over to my house on Monday, but I'd not even be allowed to walk as far as the nearest food shop, as it's more than 2km. And they have also got roadblocks, checking people's papers.
> 
> Here's the 'clarification':
> 
> ...


I find that text on http://www.bonnieres-sur-seine.fr and loads of fakebook pages but not www.gouvernement.fr or its facebook page. The restrictions are harsher than here but not as posted. Is it a hoax/arnaque from someone who hates cyclists and fishers?


----------



## briantrumpet (20 Mar 2020)

mjr said:


> I find that text on http://www.bonnieres-sur-seine.fr and loads of fakebook pages but not www.gouvernement.fr or its facebook page. The restrictions are harsher than here but not as posted. Is it a hoax/arnaque from someone who hates cyclists and fishers?


Might be. Still seems a little confused - maybe it's OK to cycle to work, maybe it's not. No idea if I'd get stopped for riding to get food. nouvelobs.com/societe/20200319.OBS26301/confinement-peut-on-faire-du-velo-le-gouvernement-dit-non-la-police-dit-oui.html

"Mieux encore : une journaliste de « l’Obs » a décidé de faire du sport et a pris sa bicyclette. Elle a rencontré des policiers. _« Je leur ai demandé si j’avais le droit, même si je n’étais pas journaliste, ils m’ont dit que oui. Ils étaient bien conscients qu’on ne pouvait pas faire du vélo autour de notre pâté de maison. »_ Mais _« tant qu’on reste seul sur son vélo (c’est-à-dire pas de tandem ou de personne sur son porte-bagages), ça s’inscrit dans le cadre de l’activité physique. »"_

[DeepL translation: Even better: a journalist from "l'Obs" decided to do some sport and took her bicycle. She met with police officers. "I asked them if I had the right, even though I wasn't a journalist, they said yes. They were well aware that you can't ride a bike around our block. "But "as long as you're alone on your bike (i.e., no tandem or no one on your rack), it's part of the physical activity. »"]


----------



## woodbutcher (20 Mar 2020)

Maybe the different regions of France have equally divers regs. because here in the Lot the latest official notification is that even riding a bicycle alone , the limit is 2 km from your home. The point is just to make sure that you have this signed and dated for each day you are riding. 
From my own experience l would say that you will be pushing your luck especially if you are riding in a town , if you want to risk the fine then go for it but l guess you could say you were on your way to buy food from intermarché ...bonne chance !
.


----------



## mjr (20 Mar 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Maybe the different regions of France have equally divers regs. because here in the Lot the latest official notification is that even riding a bicycle alone , the limit is 2 km from your home.


Is this notification online, please?

I can't see how they can make that stick because it would mean all people living more than 1½ miles from a food shop without a car would be condemned to a never-ending diet of expensive delivered food. Not reasonable!

Anyway, revenons à nos moutons ! Has the confinement been extended to make tours in April definitely impossible yet? May? When to?


----------



## Ridgeway (20 Mar 2020)

I understood the 2km to be walking or cycling, no reasonable restriction on car travel assuming you comply to the above categories


----------



## mjr (20 Mar 2020)

Ridgeway said:


> I understood the 2km to be walking or cycling, no reasonable restriction on car travel assuming you comply to the above categories


Illiberté, inegalité, automobilité, hein ?


----------



## Ridgeway (20 Mar 2020)

Je ne suis pas sûr, c'était juste ce que mon voisin m'a dit, il travaille en France et est un frontarlier donc il voyage toujours la plupart du temps.


----------



## mjr (20 Mar 2020)

Ridgeway said:


> Je ne suis pas sûr, c'était juste ce que mon voisin m'a dit, il travaille en France et est un frontarlier donc il voyage toujours la plupart du temps.


(I'm not sure, it's just what a neighbour told me. He works in France and is a cross-border worker so he travels most of the time.)

Yeah, well, there's a guy down the chip shop swears he's Elvis, but that don't make it true. Would this worker travel by car, I wonder?


----------



## Ridgeway (20 Mar 2020)

Yes correct, just passing on info from a person that was in France several times this week, and yes he went by car as he had permission to do so. Pretty sure some of the French members of CC could chime in with some more credible and perhaps more accurate info.


----------



## woodbutcher (21 Mar 2020)

Ridgeway said:


> I understood the 2km to be walking or cycling, no reasonable restriction on car travel assuming you comply to the above categories


That is the way l understand it also. If you are walking or cycling for exercise thats fine but you have to stay within the 2 km radius of home. If you are going food shopping or for other necessary stuff (as in food) then thats ok as long as you have A.D.D. form filled in and signed and dated even if you are travelling by bicycle.
The only person l know who has been stopped by the police is the guy that shoes our horses and he was allowed to go on with no problems. So going to work or food shopping etc is no problem just leisure activity .


----------



## woodbutcher (21 Mar 2020)

By the way this is my translation of part of a statement by Christian Prudhomme . There is a lot more but its very French wringing of the hands and bemoaning the potential cancellation of the most famous bike race in the world. And the very fair point that riders are going to be denied their essential build up events before the TDF, a mere three months away.


"Cycling has been stopped since Saturday and the shortened end of Paris-Nice. All races until the beginning of May are already deleted from the calendar. All eyes are on the Tour de France, whose departure is due to take place on June 27, from Nice."


----------



## gavroche (21 Mar 2020)

Du moins, ils prennent ce virus tres serieusement bien que les gens soient aussi cons qu'ici a acheter plus que ce qu'ils ont besoin.
( At least, they are taking this virus very seriously although the people are as stupid as over here by buying far more than what they need.)


----------



## briantrumpet (21 Mar 2020)

I'm in the process of unravelling my trip which should have started Monday... outward TGV ticket refunded in full via Trainline app, though the return via Ouigo is proving more tricky, despite the website saying I should get a full (only 19€) refund.

Then there are the EasyJet flights, only booked a couple of weeks ago, when Flybe collapsed... I can transfer those to another date, but not refund. Still, I seem to have time on my hands...


----------



## briantrumpet (21 Mar 2020)

gavroche said:


> Du moins, ils prennent ce virus tres serieusement bien que les gens soient aussi cons qu'ici a acheter plus que ce qu'ils ont besoin.
> ( At least, they are taking this virus very seriously although the people are as stupid as over here by buying far more than what they need.)


I've also seen people in Crest wondering why so many 'idiots' are still wandering around the streets, lessening the effectiveness of the lockdown...


----------



## briantrumpet (21 Mar 2020)

briantrumpet said:


> I'm in the process of unravelling my trip which should have started Monday... outward TGV ticket refunded in full via Trainline app, though the return via Ouigo is proving more tricky, despite the website saying I should get a full (only 19€) refund.
> 
> Then there are the EasyJet flights, only booked a couple of weeks ago, when Flybe collapsed... I can transfer those to another date, but not refund. Still, I seem to have time on my hands...


Bingo... the refund link is missing on the page in English on the Ouigo website, but is present here: https://remboursement.ouigo.com/ - got my full 19€ back now.


----------



## woodbutcher (21 Mar 2020)

briantrumpet said:


> Bingo... the refund link is missing on the page in English on the Ouigo website, but is present here: https://remboursement.ouigo.com/ - got my full 19€ back now.


It's all getting rather serious ...at least it is as far as my cycling is concerned because there is now a total ban on any form of bike riding whether you are on your own or not. So back on the bloody stupid trainer which is as like real cycling as tiddly winks is to chess. However well done getting your refund . Next bone of contention is probably TDF or no TDF this year !


----------



## briantrumpet (21 Mar 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> It's all getting rather serious ...at least it is as far as my cycling is concerned because there is now a total ban on any form of bike riding whether you are on your own or not. So back on the bloody stupid trainer which is as like real cycling as tiddly winks is to chess. However well done getting your refund . Next bone of contention is probably TDF or no TDF this year !


Yeah, how quickly it's moved from me replacing my Flybe tickets with EasyJet ones, to it being better to stay here, as at least, for now, we can cycle. It'd be torture to be at my French place and local roads like this to be out of bounds...


----------



## woodbutcher (22 Mar 2020)

briantrumpet said:


> Yeah, how quickly it's moved from me replacing my Flybe tickets with EasyJet ones, to it being better to stay here, as at least, for now, we can cycle. It'd be torture to be at my French place and local roads like this to be out of bounds...
> 
> View attachment 509630


I see what you mean about the torture , great road and view !!
It will be all the sweeter being able to ride it again if we get through this disaster ok .


----------



## briantrumpet (22 Mar 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> I see what you mean about the torture , great road and view !!
> It will be all the sweeter being able to ride it again if we get through this disaster ok .


At the moment, on the minus side, Italy is only about 100 miles further along that road, so I'm happy not to be there, in the circumstances.


----------



## jay clock (24 Mar 2020)

So as the OP here is how my thinking has gone on the planned tour

January - booked

February - planned route and identified all open campsites

March

friends from America fine about still coming 
friends from America cancel - maybe I will do UK to Istanbul solo?
OK, France solo will be ok
I am sure a tour in the UK will be OK 
I can do a UK tour planned around visits to friends
OK I can do an overnight to the local woods for stealth camping
A night in my tent in the garden after a turbo session would be nice


----------



## woodbutcher (24 Mar 2020)

jay clock said:


> So as the OP here is how my thinking has gone on the planned tour
> 
> January - booked
> 
> ...


I appreciate your sense of humour  !


----------



## Blue Hills (24 Mar 2020)

Thanks for that jay.
Until very recently i was contemplating the penultimate one.
Totally non contact
But as you say no longer an option.


----------



## briantrumpet (27 Mar 2020)

More clarification now. I'd actually thought that had I been at my house, which is 4km from the nearest food shop, strictly speaking I'd not have been permitted to walk or cycle there, so would have been reliant on a neighbour to drive me. Now, I see, they've said that that would be permitted (you'd still have to carry the declaration), but I'd not be donning the lycra...

tl;dr - don't go to France to ride a bike, for the foreseeable future.


----------



## woodbutcher (27 Mar 2020)

briantrumpet said:


> More clarification now. I'd actually thought that had I been at my house, which is 4km from the nearest food shop, strictly speaking I'd not have been permitted to walk or cycle there, so would have been reliant on a neighbour to drive me. Now, I see, they've said that that would be permitted (you'd still have to carry the declaration), but I'd not be donning the lycra...
> 
> tl;dr - don't go to France to ride a bike, for the foreseeable future.
> 
> View attachment 510845


I agree completely, the gendarmes will not cut you any slack , and unless your French is pretty good you might struggle to persuade them that you are on a bike as a means of transport and not for the sport !


----------



## briantrumpet (27 Mar 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> I agree completely, the gendarmes will not cut you any slack , and unless your French is pretty good you might struggle to persuade them that you are on a bike as a means of transport and not for the sport !


Wellington boots might do the trick (though I might rename them Napoleon boots if stopped and quizzed...)


----------



## mjr (27 Mar 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> I agree completely, the gendarmes will not cut you any slack , and unless your French is pretty good you might struggle to persuade them that you are on a bike as a means of transport and not for the sport !


Any policeman who thinks you are out "for the sport" in civvies with panniers/baskets surely should have failed the intelligence test for the job?


----------



## s7ephanie (27 Mar 2020)

they have been known to stop people on the return journey to check for shopping x


----------



## woodbutcher (27 Mar 2020)

mjr said:


> Any policeman who thinks you are out "for the sport" in civvies with panniers/baskets surely should have failed the intelligence test for the job?


Nothing to do with intelligence ....it is all about results and revenue .....read into that what you will !


----------



## woodbutcher (27 Mar 2020)

s7ephanie said:


> they have been known to stop people on the return journey to check for shopping x


Why not, if it's been a bit quiet ....lets stop all and sundry and put the frighteners on them and we might pulling a few euros ! The boss will be pleased .


----------

